# thinking of buying a brother pr-600, what should I pay



## Hoppy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am looking to start offering small quantity embroidery. I have found a used brother PR-600 which I think will suite my needs. It has been maintained by brother. It has roughly 7,400,000 stitches. Is this the end of the machines life span? I can get it for around $3000 with hoops.
do you think this is a good deal or should I keep looking?
Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

7.4 million stitches, it's just getting broken in...

I have one with over 50 million, another with around 40 million. They are complete workhorses... The only real suspect item on them is the automatic threaders act up.

The PR620/650 which replaced it run around $6K new.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Not a bad price if you ask me!
7.4 million stitches is not much for this machine.

I have a pr-620 and these are great machines!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have one and would say yes. If you can get it at that price, get it.


----------



## Hoppy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, Plan on picking it up Monday.


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

You got a good there. happy stitching Ed


----------

